# HGVC Hilton Head - Any News



## Helios (Nov 4, 2015)

Has anybody heard anything?  I would like to know if somebody has the actual address and any other details about unit sizes, views, seasons, etc.

I believe they anticipated opening in 2016...


----------



## alexadeparis (Nov 4, 2015)

This article was the first thing I could find. I hope the project isn't stalled.

http://www.hiltongrandvacationsmediacenter.com/index.cfm/newsroom/detail/28083

Anyway it says four buildings will house 125 two bedroom units. Will keep looking.


----------



## alexadeparis (Nov 4, 2015)

Here's another article that says the former Adventure Inn site is where the new Hilton will be. 

http://www.hiltongrandvacationsmedi...ureInnsitetobecome80MHiltonbrandtimeshare.pdf

Quick google search yields : 3 Lemoyne Avenue, Hilton Head Island, SC 29928


----------



## alexadeparis (Nov 5, 2015)

Here's some renderings from Dec 2014 from an "Unnamed" company that is going to buy the Adventure Inn site. The images look kind of HGVCIsh to me. 

http://www.islandpacket.com/news/business/real-estate-news/article33621045.html

This article says 125 units in two buildings.


----------



## alexadeparis (Nov 5, 2015)

Hilton head meeting minutes. 

http://hiltonheadislandsc.gov/boards/agendas/2015packets/drb-3-10-2015-pack.pdf

Highlights: address in this article says:  41 S. Forest Beach Drive

"The proposed buildings consist of two six-level residential structures over screened parking connected to the on-site amenities and landscaping by colonnades, trellises, and walkways overlooking the central courtyard focusing on the preserved specimen oak trees.
In addition to the residential buildings is an administration building that is approximately 5,000 sq. ft., a maintenance building that is on the parcel across South Forest Beach Drive, and two other buildings; a 3,000 sq. ft. pool bar and grill as well as restroom buildings. The buildings are configured on the site to preserve the central green space and amenity area featuring the large existing oak trees and other trees in the center of the site. The applicant has also preserved the featured trees along South Forest Beach and provided additional landscape islands in front of the structures facing South Forest Beach Drive to enhance the arrival experience.
The plan shows a minimum of 184 parking spaces including 25 replacement spaces for the Carolina Building along with 70 bicycle parking spaces. The parking is split between the parcel across the street, along South Forest Beach, under the building in ground level parking."

"Ms. Ray reviewed some of the more unique features of the building elevations including a custom aluminum wind sculpture, an architectural landscape wall, an aluminum screen wall that includes vertical stainless steel cable system members, and a custom aluminum grill with the brick base that ties into the site features.
Ms. Ray presented details regarding the lantern pendant which ties in with the lanterns at the entry columns. Ms. Ray reviewed the two phases on the color elevations. Phase I includes the administration building, one of the residential buildings and the pool building.
The pavilion is also known as the pool bar and grill. The same colors and detailing are used on all of the buildings just in a different way to help break up the mass of the buildings."


----------



## Laurie (Nov 5, 2015)

alexadeparis said:


> I hope the project isn't stalled.


Building is definitely underway - we were there last week and wondered what was going up on that site.


----------



## Helios (Nov 5, 2015)

Thanks for all the info.


----------



## Jason245 (Nov 5, 2015)

I am very excited about this and can't wait until points chart is released and we can start booking rooms. 

The other SC option doesn't really have much appeal to me (From my memories, Myrtle Beach is more or less an overrun tourist destination with a (IMHO) Average beach (compared to Florida Options), a lot of very "touristy" type shops, and very little Depth). 

Although I have never been to Hilton Head, My understanding much less "Touristy" and more down to earth and Family Friendly. The fact that it is close to Savannah doesn't hurt either.


----------



## Helios (Nov 5, 2015)

Jason245 said:


> I am very excited about this and can't wait until points chart is released and we can start booking rooms.
> 
> The other SC option doesn't really have much appeal to me (From my memories, Myrtle Beach is more or less an overrun tourist destination with a (IMHO) Average beach (compared to Florida Options), a lot of very "touristy" type shops, and very little Depth).
> 
> Although I have never been to Hilton Head, My understanding much less "Touristy" and more down to earth and Family Friendly. The fact that it is close to Savannah doesn't hurt either.



I agree with your assessment.  But, keep in mind that HH is better suited for adults.  Some young kids may find it boring unless they can be 100% happy with the beach only.


----------



## GregT (Nov 5, 2015)

We were at Hilton Head Island in April of this year, and the kids loved it (14/12/10).  The biking is so easier since it is very flat (literally, no hills anywhere) and it was charming to bike to Harbour Town (sp?) for lunch -- and also to bike on the beach itself.  We even saw a few alligators during our bike ride.

We are beach people, but really liked the tranquility of HHI.   We did a day trip up to Charleston, which was beautiful, and also enjoyed flying into Savannah and doing a little touring of that city.

I think HH is a great addition to the HGVC network, and am also interested to see the points chart.   If anyone has construction pictures, I would love to see it.   

We stayed next door at the Marriott Grande Ocean and I walked over to see the site.    I assume they are demolishing the existing four buildings, and will be curious to see how the footprint lays out.

Best,

Greg


----------



## Helios (Nov 5, 2015)

GregT said:


> We were at Hilton Head Island in April of this year, and the kids loved it (14/12/10).  The biking is so easier since it is very flat (literally, no hills anywhere) and it was charming to bike to Harbour Town (sp?) for lunch -- and also to bike on the beach itself.  We even saw a few alligators during our bike ride.
> 
> We are beach people, but really liked the tranquility of HHI.   We did a day trip up to Charleston, which was beautiful, and also enjoyed flying into Savannah and doing a little touring of that city.
> 
> ...



Don't get me wrong, my family loves HH.  But, they also love Myrtle Beach.  Two different places that cater to different likes.  We have done all the biking you mentioned.


----------



## Helios (Nov 5, 2015)

What's everybody's take on points and season values.  I think the values from Myrtle Beach will be used for HH.


----------



## alexadeparis (Nov 5, 2015)

moto x said:


> What's everybody's take on points and season values.  I think the values from Myrtle Beach will be used for HH.



Since these are all supposedly 2 bedroom units, according to the articles, I am thinking they wil do the 8400 or 9600 point level depending on view or floor, at the platinum level, maybe 5800 /7000 for gold? Just a WAG (wild ass guess).


----------



## GregT (Nov 5, 2015)

alexadeparis said:


> Since these are all supposedly 2 bedroom units, according to the articles, I am thinking they wil do the 8400 or 9600 point level depending on view or floor, at the platinum level, maybe 5800 /7000 for gold? Just a WAG (wild ass guess).



I agree with you -- my guess would be that most units will be along the traditional point chart of 7,000/8,400/9,600 for Platinum units but I think there will be a select few that are 12,600 or 14,400 for the very best units.

We will see -- but excited to see this property and looking forward to a visit.

Best,

Greg


----------



## Helios (Nov 6, 2015)

alexadeparis said:


> Since these are all supposedly 2 bedroom units, according to the articles, I am thinking they wil do the 8400 or 9600 point level depending on view or floor, at the platinum level, maybe 5800 /7000 for gold? Just a WAG (wild ass guess).



I was thinking the values would be what you mentioned.


----------



## Helios (Nov 6, 2015)

GregT said:


> I agree with you -- my guess would be that most units will be along the traditional point chart of 7,000/8,400/9,600 for Platinum units but I think there will be a select few that are 12,600 or 14,400 for the very best units.
> 
> We will see -- but excited to see this property and looking forward to a visit.
> 
> ...



Hmm, I thought HGVC used the high point values (12,600 and 14,400) in Hawaii because of the Japanese tourism and they were going to start standardizing the point values now.  So, Kings' Land Pahee I and Grand Waikian were going to the only/last properties with the large high point values.  

I would actually be in favor of the high point values for premium units.


----------



## Jason245 (Nov 6, 2015)

moto x said:


> Hmm, I thought HGVC used the high point values (12,600 and 14,400) in Hawaii because of the Japanese tourism and they were going to start standardizing the point values now.  So, Kings' Land Pahee I and Grand Waikian were going to the only/last properties with the large high point values.
> 
> I would actually be in favor of the high point values for premium units.



If all the new construction was at higher points, It makes no sense since it would KILL the value of legacy properties, and make the whole RCI exchange concept NUTS (unless they revalue the points for legacy properties). 

But what do I know... I only have a 4800 points package, and have decided that if worse comes to worse, at some point in the future I will pick up another EOY 4800 point package so I have a little over 7k points available every year (4800 + 2400) to deal with the future need of a 2BR.  Other option is RCI or SFX....


----------



## dkern1 (Nov 24, 2015)

Just spoke with a HGVC sales agent regarding this resort.  It is called Ocean Oak Resort by Hilton Grand Vacations.  It is slated to open in October of 2016, but could be 2017 if delayed.  5,000 points Gold Season is $29,030.00  5,800 points Gold Season is $35,190.00.  All units are 2 bedrooms.  The difference in pricing is that 5,000 points will get you a unit, but 5,800 points will get you a unit with an ocean view.  There are higher points packages for ocean front units, but I didn't get that price.  Platinum points are of course higher with the same breakdown according to location within the building (ocean view, ocean front).  Maintenance fees and taxes $1,073.00 and Club dues $140.00.  They said that the unit will sell quickly as there are only 125. Beautiful location, but not sure that I want to pay these prices just to get in at the beginning or to buy sight unseen.


----------



## Jason245 (Nov 24, 2015)

dkern1 said:


> They said that the unit will sell quickly as there are only 125. Beautiful location, but not sure that I want to pay these prices just to get in at the beginning or to buy sight unseen.



125*52 = 6500 intervals...... I think Quick is a subjective word when you consider that Hilton sells ~22,000 intervals in an entire year (from all their inventory of over 130k intervals).  

For the life of me, I can't Home resort advantage being key at this location, and would think that the 9 month club window would be fine.  Still, it is good to know that they plan on using a standard 7k points model for plat 2BR week.


----------



## dkern1 (Nov 24, 2015)

So owning 5,000 points in the Gold season would be the best way to go then?  We have 14,000 points with other HGVC properties, so it seems you could just add some of those points to bump us up to an ocean view or ocean front unit.  I agree with the "selling quickly" as not many people are going to be motivated until the property is completed and can be seen as well as your calculations of # of units x weeks. Were offering 20,000 bonus points as an incentive.


----------



## Jason245 (Nov 24, 2015)

dkern1 said:


> So owning 5,000 points in the Gold season would be the best way to go then?  We have 14,000 points with other HGVC properties, so it seems you could just add some of those points to bump us up to an ocean view or ocean front unit.  I agree with the "selling quickly" as not many people are going to be motivated until the property is completed and can be seen as well as your calculations of # of units x weeks. Were offering 20,000 bonus points as an incentive.



If you want to go there, buy 7k points at another resort for ~$6k on the resale market (MAX for lower MF or can go much lower for higher MF at places like Bay club), and just book during 9 month club window. 

Buy resale save tens of thousands.


----------



## dkern1 (Nov 24, 2015)

Thanks for the advice.  The HGVC agent said that we would never be able to stay there unless we owned there, but I was thinking that if you made your reservation right at the 9 month mark, you should be ok.  There will probably be some resale units at the property in a few years as well.


----------



## Jason245 (Nov 24, 2015)

dkern1 said:


> The HGVC agent said that we would never be able to stay there unless we owned there



People who own in Orlando are staying in New York.
People who own in Vegas are staying in Hawaii. 

The whole POINT of HGVC is that points are POINTS. 

I Call BS on this one....

I paid $60 dollars for my 4800 points in points a year... and guess what, I have booked Miami, Marco Island and Orlando.....  and when the time comes and I want to go to Hilton Head, Guess where I am going to book...


----------



## PigsDad (Nov 24, 2015)

dkern1 said:


> The HGVC agent said that we would never be able to stay there unless we owned there


That is a standard lie that every salesperson will tell you to entice you to buy.  

We were told *that exact same lie *when we went to our first sales presentation at Valdoro (Breckenridge, CO) in 2005 -- *ten years ago!*  We didn't fall for the bait (actually rescinded) and bought a resale week in Orlando.  Since then, we have stayed at Valdoro (it is only 2.5 hrs away) probably 12-15 times -- all during ski season! (A mix of Open Season and points reservations.)  In fact, I currently have a reservation for President's Day week in a 2BR this year (a _very_ popular ski week).

I would take anything that a timeshare salesperson says with a HUGE grain of salt. 

Kurt


----------



## JSparling (Nov 24, 2015)

PigsDad said:


> Since then, we have stayed at Valdoro (it is only 2.5 hrs away) probably 12-15 times -- all during ski season! (A mix of Open Season and points reservations.)



True - I've managed plenty of prime Valdoro reservations as well by being diligent and checking the system frequently. I'd add, however, that if you really care about going somewhere and if your travel schedule is somewhat limited, then it may be worth it to pay the premium and buy at the resort you really want. We did that with Kings' Land and Valdoro (with a 2BR + :whoopie to make sure we have the 12-month window when we needed it. After those two properties we just added a sh*t load of points via the cheapest Vegas property.


----------



## Jason245 (Nov 24, 2015)

JSparling said:


> True - I've managed plenty of prime Valdoro reservations as well by being diligent and checking the system frequently. I'd add, however, that if you really care about going somewhere and if your travel schedule is somewhat limited, then it may be worth it to pay the premium and buy at the resort you really want. We did that with Kings' Land and Valdoro (with a 2BR + :whoopie to make sure we have the 12-month window when we needed it. After those two properties we just added a sh*t load of points via the cheapest Vegas property.



My goodness I just looked at the listing of resorts you have... How many weeks a year are you vacationing at HGVC properties.  January must be a very unpleasant month for you budget wise.


----------



## Uscjusto (Nov 24, 2015)

Jason245 said:


> My goodness I just looked at the listing of resorts you have... How many weeks a year are you vacationing at HGVC properties.  January must be a very unpleasant month for you budget wise.



That's funny you mentioned that.  JSparling's ownership also sparked my interest.  That's cool you own so many timeshares, but those mf's must be a mf!


----------



## PigsDad (Nov 24, 2015)

Uscjusto said:


> but those mf's must be a mf!



Great line!  Thanks for the chuckle.  :rofl:

Kurt


----------



## Helios (Nov 24, 2015)

PigsDad said:


> Great line!  Thanks for the chuckle.  :rofl:
> 
> Kurt



That's a good one, my MFs sure are a MF in January :annoyed:  but I get over it very soon.


----------



## Helios (Nov 24, 2015)

dkern1 said:


> Just spoke with a HGVC sales agent regarding this resort.  It is called Ocean Oak Resort by Hilton Grand Vacations.  It is slated to open in October of 2016, but could be 2017 if delayed.  5,000 points Gold Season is $29,030.00  5,800 points Gold Season is $35,190.00.  All units are 2 bedrooms.  The difference in pricing is that 5,000 points will get you a unit, but 5,800 points will get you a unit with an ocean view.  There are higher points packages for ocean front units, but I didn't get that price.  Platinum points are of course higher with the same breakdown according to location within the building (ocean view, ocean front).  Maintenance fees and taxes $1,073.00 and Club dues $140.00.  They said that the unit will sell quickly as there are only 125. Beautiful location, but not sure that I want to pay these prices just to get in at the beginning or to buy sight unseen.



Thanks for posting.  This is very good news since I live somewhat close to HH and I want to visit the first year summer it is open with a large group.


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 2, 2015)

From HGVC Facebook Page - https://www.facebook.com/HiltonGrandVacations/posts/10154336084221978



> A sneak peek for our Facebook fans of our new Ocean Oak Resort by Hilton Grand Vacations in Hilton Head, SC. We are so excited!!


----------

